# Free Nikon D7100 side grip.



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

A Nikon D7100 vertical side grip (BG-2N) was in the bottom of the box when I recently bought an Canon underwater housing (bit random!). Happy to send to anyone who can make use of it, obviously it will provided as is because I don't have any way of testing. Takes six AA batteries and looks in good condition.

Mods - if this is not the right place please move to a more appropriate section.


----------

